# First Office Furniture 01003755888 – 0233372823 - 0237488014



## فرست فرنتشر (24 ديسمبر 2013)

First Furniture Company

Office Furniture Furniture companies Offices Office Chairs imported brushes and processing offices shows office furniture
First Furniture Company to import and manufacture of office furniture integrated 01003755888
Management: 98 Street Mohi eldin abou Ezz - engineers - Giza T / 33372823
Branch: 96 Nile St. - Galaa Square - Dokki - Giza T / 37488014
Web site : http://www.firstfurniture.org
E-mail [email protected]
Our page on Facebook : www.facebook.com / firstofficefurniture
Our page on Twitter : https://twitter.com/First1Furniture

The company offers the latest and best models of office furniture integrated best prices : ( desks , chairs , libraries , cells work , Bartchenat , Tables , Meeting Kits Receive , desks and chairs, children , and volumes Vaalat , Hanont ( volumes files ) , libraries pending, Quantrut Receive , fixed chairs and chairs meeting rooms and theater chairs , tea tables , metal racks carriers )
* And we carry out all office work required specifications with the work of engineering drawings and provide the most appropriate solutions and Gratis to choose furniture that fits with the available spaces.
Why First Furniture :
* Our experience in the Egyptian market for more than 15 years .
* Installation and free shipping in company cars to all parts of the Republic .
* Full year guarantee on all products.
* First company also characterized Furniture Office Furniture , the import of new models of office furniture are unique to our company.
* After-sales service , which is characterized by our company.
Moving company First Furniture Office Furniture important guidance to the client :
1 - bought from companies and factories to protect her title after purchase.
2 - remember your invoice and warranty certificate sealed .
3 - Make sure that the certificate of quality with imported goods .
4 - Make sure the pictures of models displayed on websites advertising it's not fake and actually present in the exhibition .
5 - See the products before buying.

First Furniture for the importation and manufacture of office furniture integrated 01003755888
98 Street Mohi eldin abou Ezz - before the Shooting Club - engineers
96 El Nile - Galaa Square - Dokki


----------

